# Traeger Temperature Fluctuations.



## snaver (Jan 24, 2015)

Got a Traeger 'Lil Texas Elite' with Cold Smoker attachment. 












image.jpg



__ snaver
__ Jan 24, 2015






Used it twice so far. 
First time, just to cold smoke some cheese. 
Second time, yesterday, to smoke a Pork Butt. 
It has an electronic temperature controller. 
I  am getting some pretty wild temperature fluctuations, in Smoke, 180*, and 225* settings (only settings I have used) 
In smoke I get 95-200*. On 180, I get 100-290*, and on 225, it goes between 100-340*. 
I am thinking, temp starts falling, and pellets don't load, then when temp hits the bottom, the auger kicks in to max, to get temp back up, fills up the fire box, then I get a roaring burst of heat that tops out over a 100* higher than selected. Once the burst is over, it settles down for a bit, maintains the temp, within about 50*. Then temp drops, and high fluctuations reoccur. 
I use a Redi-Chek electronic probe to compare grill temps. For the most part the temp on my probe, and the Traeger probe are pretty close. The exception is, my probe reacts faster to the fluctuations. I see the increase on my probe, about a minute before the Traeger probe shows an increase. 
Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## bear55 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a friend who also has a Lil Texas Elite and he also has wild temp swings.  As yet he has been unable to figure it out.  My advice is call Traeger and ask for assistance. 

Richard


----------



## lothar1974 (Jan 28, 2015)

My Lil Tex had about a 20-30 degree swing depending on weather and other things. I agree you should call Traeger as your swing seems to large.  I also used fire bricks on long cooks to help maintain heat and keeps temp swing lower.  Good luck!


----------

